# Hitch-Mounted Carrier for HSS928ACTD



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

Hello All,
I’m curious whether or not anyone has any experience/recommendation for a hitch-mounted carrier with ramp. Many that I see available are <28” deck width, which won’t do: I’ve got commercial skid shoes on the machine, so 31” would be a safe fit with some wiggle room. There are others that look like they’d fit size-wise, but I’m looking for feedback if anyone has tried one.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I can't give any useful first-hand info on a hitch-mount carrier as I use a trailer and now a small truck, but there is a thread on transporting your snowblower:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...970-how-do-you-transport-your-snowblower.html


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Love this one. A 32” with side skids won’t fit within the sides. But I’ve Fit a 30” machine. It’s heavy though, I welded a small tongue of metal to the hitch tube to make it easier to lay into place before lifting and inserting. It also makes it way easier to remove without the tube just falling out of the receiver and falling on the ground.

https://www.etrailer.com/Hitch-Cargo-Carrier/Pro-Series/PS10401-10402.html


----------



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

drmerdp said:


> Love this one. At 32” with side skids won’t fit within the sides. But I’ve Fit a 30” machine. It’s heavy though, I welded a small tongue of metal to the hitch tube to make it easier to lay into place before lifting and inserting. It also makes it way easier to remove without the tube just falling out of the receiver and falling on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.etrailer.com/Hitch-Cargo-Carrier/Pro-Series/PS10401-10402.html




Thanks for the reply. Can you tell me if the ramp folds down in to the carrier when not in use?


----------



## Mate from Virginia (Oct 29, 2017)

*Snow blower ramp*

Hi. 
I have a ramp that I purchased from Harborfreight. It's large enough for a 24 inch width snow blower. So far it has held up well while transporting my snow blowers: Ariens and Troy-built, both 24 inches.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

I would just caution folks who plan on doing that to make sure they have a Class IV hitch.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Jae0 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Can you tell me if the ramp folds down in to the carrier when not in use?


Mine did not, I modified the hinge to have it fold in on itself. The one listed one trailer looks to have a hinge that will allow it to. So they must have updated the design.



dhazelton said:


> I would just caution folks who plan on doing that to make sure they have a Class IV hitch.


Class III hitches are rated for 500lbs of tongue weight. Class IV is a little overkill for a cargo carrier.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

My questions are how far are you traveling with those carriers and how do you deal with the slush, salt and dirt? 

Seems to me to be the worst way to move a snowblower.


----------



## ZTMAN (Jan 11, 2018)

I was also wondering about the slush, etc. deezlfan, but I assume the carrier is also useful for transporting the blower for service, storage etc, when there is no snow on the road.

I guess if you have to get your blower somewhere, the hitch carriers can come in useful if you don't have a trailer or pu. 

I was considering one of the carriers just for convenience but decided to stick with my little 4x8 trailer for transport.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Tongue weight isn't quite the same as a cargo carrier, though. 

A trailer with 500 lbs of tongue weight is simply pushing straight down, at the ball, right next to the receiver. The trailer's hitch pivots at the ball, so it can push down on the ball, but it cannot try to bend the ball, really. 

But if you were to put 500 lbs on a cargo carrier (or less weight), the weight is centered further away from the receiver, and it's creating a bending moment, trying to twist the receiver down. Especially when you go over a bump. 

Hold up 50 lbs with your hands (tongue weight). Then grab one end of a foot-long bar, and have someone hang 50 lbs at the other end (cargo carrier). Trying to hold the bar level will be a lot harder on your arms and wrists. 

A cargo carrier is a tougher situation for the receiver than just tongue weight is. 

But if this works, and is safe for your setup, it's pretty cool. I just got a 4x8 trailer for my SUV, but I've got to expect a cargo carrier is easier for driving around. Backing up would be a lot easier than with a trailer, for instance. Also, you don't have annual registration fees, lights, etc, with a cargo carrier. I don't know how robust they are, but HF lists an 500-lb aluminum one for $80, or $170 with the fold-down ramp. It's an appealing price if it will carry what you need!


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

jrom said:


> I can't give any useful first-hand info on a hitch-mount carrier as I use a trailer and now a small truck, but there is a thread on transporting your snowblower:
> 
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...970-how-do-you-transport-your-snowblower.html


I got this aluminum one:
https://www.amazon.com/MaxxHaul-70275-Aluminum-Carrier-Folding/dp/B008CE0O8Y/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1516830819&sr=8-3&keywords=hitch+basket+aluminum+with+ramp

Aluminum is lighter and easier to handle, the steel support underneath is very strong. I can drive at highway speeds with no problem as long as I put straps on it. I drive from my house, to my dad's, and my sister's, without straps, but if I go further than that, about 1.5 miles, I strap down.

The ramp makes it easier to get it up and down, but when it's wet, the wheels slip. So I got the adhesive stair tread material. Been great since then. I use it every time it snows, works great.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

That one looks good. Aluminum definitely has its perks with weight and corrosion resistance.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

If you can a trailer is way more versatile, the little 4x7 from tractor supply is often on sale for $400-$500 and is plenty durable unlike the HF stuff. 

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...r-4-ft-x-7-ft-open-mesh-floor-utility-trailer


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I have a trailer BUT pulling up to a snowed in driveway with NO parking place for a trailer CAN be a problem, So I am currently deciding on a hitch carrier myself.


----------



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

Dauntae said:


> I have a trailer BUT pulling up to a snowed in driveway with NO parking place for a trailer CAN be a problem, So I am currently deciding on a hitch carrier myself.




I’m contemplating this one:

 https://www.sportsmansguide.com/pr...cargo-carrier-with-ramp-60-x-32?a=1935505#TBD

- aluminum frame
- 32x60” inside dimensions
- bi-folding ramp that nests in carrier when not in use
- carrier folds up next to vehicle when not in use

I’d likely have to put adhesive traction strips on the deck and ramp though.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

drmerdp said:


> That one looks good. Aluminum definitely has its perks with weight and corrosion resistance.


I was hesitant when I bought it because I couldn't see it. It is really strong compared to other aluminum ones I've seen. The shop I bought my simplicity was "iffy" when I told him what I had, but when he saw it he said "oh this is a good one".... so...

The Simplicity has to weigh in about 250 (no specific weight on their site) and it handles that machine fine. The large steel plate on the bottom helps.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Jae0 said:


> I’m contemplating this one:
> 
> https://www.sportsmansguide.com/pr...cargo-carrier-with-ramp-60-x-32?a=1935505#TBD
> 
> ...


I don't like the hinge on that, looks flimsy. As does the attachment that holds the steps up.

Here's a couple of pics of mine for reference. Note the hinges and the "U" bolts (sort of) that hold the steps up. Seems more robust.


----------



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

jsup said:


> I don't like the hinge on that, looks flimsy. As does the attachment that holds the steps up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Got ya. Thanks for the advice! The hunt continues for one that’ll fit 31-ish inches.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Jae0 said:


> Got ya. Thanks for the advice! The hunt continues for one that’ll fit 31-ish inches.


31 inches wide? Hard to find in aluminum. What I'm going to do in the summer is cut this one up the middle, and have a center piece welded in that is 6 inches wide. The reason being it isn't wide enough for a beach cart I'm building.


----------



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

jsup said:


> 31 inches wide? Hard to find in aluminum. What I'm going to do in the summer is cut this one up the middle, and have a center piece welded in that is 6 inches wide. The reason being it isn't wide enough for a beach cart I'm building.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks like a very cool project. The blower bucket is 28” and with skid shoes just under an inch wide each, I’d like a bit of room to move. I’m open to aluminum, steel, whatever. I just don’t have space for a trailer and would like a carrier that’s ramp folds down nicely to tuck away in the garage for the majority of the year.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Jae0 said:


> Looks like a very cool project. The blower bucket is 28” and with skid shoes just under an inch wide each, I’d like a bit of room to move. I’m open to aluminum, steel, whatever. I just don’t have space for a trailer and would like a carrier that’s ramp folds down nicely to tuck away in the garage for the majority of the year.


If you find a well made aluminum wide one, let me know. I've been looking, I can't find anything bigger than what I have, and I don't think it would fit a 28 inch bucket.

That's why I'll be relegated to cutting and welding a piece up the center.


----------



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

jsup said:


> If you find a well made aluminum wide one, let me know. I've been looking, I can't find anything bigger than what I have, and I don't think it would fit a 28 inch bucket.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I'll be relegated to cutting and welding a piece up the center.




I’ve found this one that might be good: 






But I can’t tell much about it from the pictures. And it lists a “conservative” weight limit of 300 lbs; that’s the wet weight of my machine. Also, I’m in Canada... they don’t ship to Canada.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

NICE! But $400..... wow. But I book marked it for consideration in the summer. Certainly would save me some work.


----------

